# Nimir's grey color test came back!



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Got Nimir's GREY test back from animal genetics and he is Gg...which means heterozygous,right? I need to send in a sample to UC Davis for the chimeric test....

Does this mean he could still go grey if he is BRINDLE and not chimeric?:-(


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes it does. Since grey is dominant, just one copy is needed. Are there any tests that they can do for chimerism?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

so is he isgoing to turn grey!?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Not likely since janelle (the brindle expert lol) thinks he is chimeric. She told me there is one person at UC Davis that does the chimeric test. I believe if he is chim he will stay the same. If he is brindle there is a *chance* he may completely grey....I think....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

If he is not brindle cause by Chimera, then yes, he is going to turn grey


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He better be chimeric  lol. 

I need to get that test done!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

hey,i don't know if this has to do with anything but I was looking at the photos of when you first got him up untill now. It might be because it's winter but his brindling isn't as apparent as it was when you first got him.It's still very obvious he is brindled but looks to have faded on his back side and not some many stripes.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

better go get that test done or sit back and wait to find out


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it is his winter coat,but we will shall see when he sheds  or i might get him clipped....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

To be honest, I think he is going to go grey. His brindling looks like it has darkened quite a lot since you got him, and his face just screams grey to me.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

well...as soin as I get the results from the chimera test I will post them! Thanks!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

*crosses fingers for piaffe*


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Being chimeric would mean his striping is the combo of conjoined twins, correct? 

The OP sent hair to DNA-test for grey, and the test was positive.

If he is chimeric, he will have 2 DNA "fingerprints"..... but at least one DNA "fingerprint" tested positive for grey, so at least SOME of him will turn grey.... correct?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I think...but his background is already grey so his darker stripes may stay and his lighter background may continue to get lighter...until he is white with dark grey stripes

His grey test was Gg


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

How do you pronounce his name again? I hope he doesn't grey out. He's adorable the way he is. How's he doing?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol.... Nuh-meer...means Tiger in Arabian...but I know it is weird. I call him nims usually...haha

He is doing wonderful! I have been riding him in my dressage saddle and he looks so cute...I was thinking western on him,but he may be an english horse yet!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XX Fingers crossed that he's chimeric and only half of him is Gg .


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I just want to add, I think he looks so much better from the pictures I saw of him when you first got him. 

He does look like he got grayer though. My fingers are crossed that he doesn't go totally gray!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you very much QHDragon! I hope he is looking better...he is just still so gangly....he should grow into himself by 5-6 tho


----------

